# Slow Crank Help



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

I read somewhere that if the car cranks slow (and the battery and starter are good) that the timing is either to high or to low. Anyone know which? This is for a 68 gto with a 400 bored 30 over with ram air cam and heads.

Thanks you,
Joe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If the timing is too far advanced it will crank for like a second then almost stop, then crank then almost stop over and over again. If it's cranking over smoothly just not fast, you probably have something else going on like a bad ground or battery starter wire, weak battery or weak starter.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*slow crank*

Thanks for the answer. I just got the car in Dec and it was just cranking slow. Guy I got if from had just put in a new starter. It may very well be the battery cable. It apprears to be old. 

Were are you located in Wi? I am in Waterloo. Any chance you belong to the GTO club in Madison?

Joe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm in Portage, I did belong to God's Country Pontiacs a few years back, but didn't care for it too much.


----------



## joedee (Dec 13, 2012)

*slow crank*

Ok, just a little north of me. I know what you mean about the club. Once I get my car done (needs to be painted right now) I will be heading to a few car shows. Speaking of painting. What does a paint job go for up by you? I am having them paint the car the same color it is (so no jams or under hood of trunk painting needed) and there is just 1 small rust spot and a few dings. I have a quote of 5500. 

Joe


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That sounds about right. If you can I would drive it up to Poynette to RPM repainting. They do amazing work, I mean flawless.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Getting back to the slow crank I think I would use a battery load tester. First check the battery, then check the battery with the neg side of the tester connected to the block holding the tester button for about 10 seconds for each. Voltages should be about the exact same. If that tests out then I would go under the car and do the test using the end of the starter pos cable and the engine block. If all tests good, then I would suspect the starter.


----------

